# 

## anka1988_88

Tematów niby pełno, godziny poświęcone na czytanie jednak dalej nie wiem. Budowlaniec mówi że mu obojętnie z czego, ale zdecydowanie namawia na Ytong a ściany działowe Silka. Znajomi namawiają że Porotherm bo zdrowy. W składach budowlanych że najlepiej coś tańszego, a jak już się upieram to wtedy że lepiej Ytong. Jednak martwią mnie opinie o dużej nasiąkliwości ytonga (a dom nie będzie otynkowany w ciągu 2 lat na pewno). 
Druga sprawa to czy jak już kupować Ytong to 24cm czy 30cm no i jakiej odmiany skoro i tak będę ocieplać wełną! W projekcie przewidziany porotherm 30cm. Innych materiałów niż te nie biorę pod uwagę! 
Czy znajdzie się jeszcze ktoś na tym forum kto jeszcze raz ruszy tak często wałkowany temat? Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## anka1988_88

Wypowie się ktoś jeszcze... Bo dalej mam mętlik. Często na forach piszę że budowlaniec poleca beton komórkowy bo łatwy w obróbce, ale mój mówi że mu obojętnie i cena ta sama wykonania domu, ale sam sobie by w życiu domu z porothermu nie postawił. A znajomi że Porotherm to tradycja, kierownik budowy że tylko porotherm, ale ja bardziej obstawiam na ytonga, jednak nie wiem czy to dobry wybór.* Sprawy finansowe mniej ważne chce tylko znać opinie co jest najzdrowsze i najtrwalsze?*

----------


## face

> Wypowie się ktoś jeszcze... Bo dalej mam mętlik. Często na forach piszę że budowlaniec poleca beton komórkowy bo łatwy w obróbce, ale mój mówi że mu obojętnie i cena ta sama wykonania domu, ale sam sobie by w życiu domu z porothermu nie postawił. A znajomi że Porotherm to tradycja, kierownik budowy że tylko porotherm, ale ja bardziej obstawiam na ytonga, jednak nie wiem czy to dobry wybór.* Sprawy finansowe mniej ważne chce tylko znać opinie co jest najzdrowsze i najtrwalsze?*


z uwagi na proces wytwarzania:
najzdrowsze - silka i ytong
porotherm - najzdrowszy z ceramiki ( ceramiki z samej "gliny" juz nigdzie raczej nie dostaniesz )

trwalosc: najlepszy porotherm,jesli ocieplisz szybko to i ytong i silka i beton komorkowy bedzie

ytong i silka kochaja wode i ciezko im sie z nia rozstawac :smile: beton komorkowy tez sie napic lubi :smile:  porotherm natomiast aby naciagnac wody jak tamte materialy to by w beczce musial lezec pewnie z tydzien

----------


## anka1988_88

A w ogóle to tak sobie można zmienić z porthermu 30cm na ytonga 25cm?? pozwolenie na budowę już mam prawie odebrane... No chyba że kupię YTONG 30cm więc będzie tak samo. Tylko jaką odmianę wybrać? Myślałam również aby ściany wszystkie z Ytona ale chyba trochę za ciężkie, a dom ma mieć pełne podpiwniczenie. Pomoże ktoś  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> ...
> 
> ytong i silka kochaja wode i ciezko im sie z nia rozstawacbeton komorkowy tez sie napic lubi porotherm natomiast aby naciagnac wody jak tamte materialy to by w beczce musial lezec pewnie z tydzien....


To bardzo ciekawe, ze silce ciezko sie z woda rozstawac, myslalem, ze jest wrecz odwrotnie. Z czego by nie postawic jak wykonane poprawnie bedzie stalo dlugo, ale dobrze byloby, gdybysmy sie nawzajem w blad nie wprowadzali.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomy0476

Witaj. Jestem nowy na forum, ale na rynku budowlanym już nie. 
Generalnie tradycja mówi, że ceramika na pierwszym miejscu, później ytong , sillka i inne. 
A tak poważnie to ceramika jest materiałem najbardziej "zdrowotnym" więc ja namawiam każdego inwestora na ten materiał. Co do nasiąkliwości bloczków Ytong to normalna sprawa jest to materiał wykonanay z popiołow więc musi pić.  
Więc moja rada taka , Ściany konstrukcyjne Porotherm, działówki ytong (z uwagi na duże wymiary a niską wagę, nie obciążasz stropu), Nie polecam ścianek G-K " BADZIEW " PRZEZ DUŻE B.

Powodzenia

----------


## tomy0476

A co do zmiany materiału na konstrukcję , to nie ma problemu, musisz zostać tylko przy oryginalnych wymiarach zewnętrznych budynku. A sam materiał jest nieważny, byle by tylko z atestem.

----------


## miloszenko

> Witaj. Jestem nowy na forum, ale na rynku budowlanym już nie. 
> Generalnie tradycja mówi, że ceramika na pierwszym miejscu, później ytong , sillka i inne. 
> A tak poważnie to ceramika jest materiałem najbardziej "zdrowotnym" więc ja namawiam każdego inwestora na ten materiał. Co do nasiąkliwości bloczków Ytong to normalna sprawa jest to materiał wykonanay z popiołow więc musi pić.  
> Więc moja rada taka , Ściany konstrukcyjne Porotherm, działówki ytong (z uwagi na duże wymiary a niską wagę, nie obciążasz stropu), Nie polecam ścianek G-K " BADZIEW " PRZEZ DUŻE B.
> 
> Powodzenia


Jesli namawiasz na ceramike bo jest "zdrowotna" to moze warto byloby nam przyblizyc te jej zdrowotne cechy, moze sie czegos nowego dowiemy, ja w szkole fizyke mialem, ba, nawet politechnike skonczylem, nie na wszystkich zajeciach wzorowo uwazalem, ale GENERALNIE staram sie nie wprowadzac nikogo w blad. A jesli swoje zdanie opierasz na zaslyszanych opiniach, to krazy ich tutaj wiecej, np. o oddychajacych scianach i innych takich.

Osobiscie uwazam, iz material konstrukcyjny powinien miec odpowiednie parametry pod wzdledem wytrzymalosci (na sciskanie.zginanie, itp). BK, silka i ceramika spelniaja je, roznia sie innymi parametrami, ale to juz zalezy czy inwestorowi zalezy na : a)akumulacyjnosci budynku, b) jak najmniejszej grubosci sciany, c) szybkosci murowania, d) latwosci wykonywania prac w danym materiale, e) inne

W zadnym z tych zagadnien ceramika niestety nie moze nawet rownac sie z BK lub Silka, no chyba, ze porownujemy tradycje, tu wiadomo, ze dobra cegla to czerwona cegla  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pawlo111

Też mam ten sam dylemat z czego budować? Aby uporządkować
 - CERAMIKA - średnia waga, średnie promieniowanie, trudna obróbka, duża kruchość, średnie przenikania ciepła, słaba nasiąkliwość
 - GAZOBETON - mała waga, małe promieniowanie, łatwa obróbka, średnia kruchość, małe przenikanie ciepła, duża nasiąkliwość
 - SILIKATY - duża waga, bardzo małe promieniowanie, trudna obróbka, mała kruchość, duże przenikanie ciepła, srednia nasiąkliwość

----------


## tomy0476

Nie wiem w czym popioły używane do produkcji BK są lepsze od gliny. Ja uważam, że każda ceramika jest lepsza od Bk czy silki, ale to jest moje zdanie i nie każdy musi się z nim zgadzać. A co do " zdrowotności" to masz racje opinii jest wiele i nie koniecznie poparte faktami.

----------


## face

moze niech kazdy przejrzy jak wyglada proces i technologia wytwarzania danego materialu budowlanego oraz jego sklad a wnioski narzuca sie same :smile:

----------


## saksofon

> Znajomi namawiają że Porotherm bo zdrowy





> najzdrowsze - silka i ytong
> porotherm - najzdrowszy z ceramiki





> ceramika jest materiałem najbardziej "zdrowotnym"


Ludzie, czy Wy te pustaki zjadacie, że mają być zdrowe? Co to za zabobony? Zakładając że zbuduję dom z "niezdrowego" materiału, otynkuję z obu stron i zapewnię prawidłową wentylację to co takiego się stanie? Cała rodzina zapadnie na raka, koklusz, wyrosną nam dodatkowe kończyny i głowy czy zaczniemy świecić? Przecież to obłęd. Podobnie z oddychaniem ścian. Jak ktoś wybór materiału uzależnia od tego ile pary wodnej odprowadzi mu lita ściana z tego czy innego materiału to niech popatrzy dobrze w projekt i zastanowi się czemu zapomniał zrobić w domu wentylację...kryteria doboru materiałów na ściany podał miloszenko i są one oparte na wiedzy technicznej oraz zdrowym rozsądku. Reszta (oddychanie, zdrowotność itp.) to tzw. mądrości ludowe lub marketingowe cuda niewidy które łykacie jak młoda foka pokarm.

----------


## face

> Ludzie, czy Wy te pustaki zjadacie, że mają być zdrowe? Co to za zabobony? Zakładając że zbuduję dom z "niezdrowego" materiału, otynkuję z obu stron i zapewnię prawidłową wentylację to co takiego się stanie? Cała rodzina zapadnie na raka, koklusz, wyrosną nam dodatkowe kończyny i głowy czy zaczniemy świecić? Przecież to obłęd. Podobnie z oddychaniem ścian. Jak ktoś wybór materiału uzależnia od tego ile pary wodnej odprowadzi mu lita ściana z tego czy innego materiału to niech popatrzy dobrze w projekt i zastanowi się czemu zapomniał zrobić w domu wentylację...kryteria doboru materiałów na ściany podał miloszenko i są one oparte na wiedzy technicznej oraz zdrowym rozsądku. Reszta (oddychanie, zdrowotność itp.) to tzw. mądrości ludowe lub marketingowe cuda niewidy które łykacie jak młoda foka pokarm.


jak ktos sie pyta to ja odpowiadam...a jak kogos cytujesz to nie wyrywaj niczego z kontekstu tylko cutyj cala wypowiedz, bo pominales wazna rzecz

----------


## saksofon

Jaką ważną rzecz pominąłem? Piszesz że taki to a taki materiał jest zdrowy, co zacytowałem i gdzie jest problem?

----------


## face

> Jaką ważną rzecz pominąłem? Piszesz że taki to a taki materiał jest zdrowy, co zacytowałem i gdzie jest problem?


w tym, ze nastepnie w wypowiedzi zaczynasz wszystkiemu zaprzeczac

prawda jest taka ze jeden zwraca uwage czy material mniej czy bardziej zdrowy inny nie, dla jednego liczy sie cena materialu dla innego nie, z kolei niektorzy darza do szybkiego i latwego wykonania inni nie biora tego pod uwage

dla przykladu: porotherm drozszy jest od maksa, nawet uwzgledniajac fakt ze zuzycie maksa jest wieksze niz porotherhu na 1m2 sciany - korzysci z zastosowania porothermu ma glownie wykonawca z racji tego ze postawi cos 2x szybciej a skasuje za robote tyle samo - inwestor natomiast ma zysk tylko na czasie trwania inwestycji

swoja droga jestem jak najbardziej za sezonowaniem materialow budowlanych i samego obiektu juz wybudowanego tego w tym watku nie poruszono  a jest to wazne

----------


## anka1988_88

> Też mam ten sam dylemat z czego budować? Aby uporządkować
>  - CERAMIKA - średnia waga, średnie promieniowanie, trudna obróbka, duża kruchość, średnie przenikania ciepła, słaba nasiąkliwość
>  - GAZOBETON - mała waga, małe promieniowanie, łatwa obróbka, średnia kruchość, małe przenikanie ciepła, duża nasiąkliwość
>  - SILIKATY - duża waga, bardzo małe promieniowanie, trudna obróbka, mała kruchość, duże przenikanie ciepła, srednia nasiąkliwość



Ładne podsumowanie.
W projekcie jest przewidziane 30cm porotherm + 15cm styropianu Chyba jednak zostanę przy YTONGU na ściany zewnętrzne, aby utrzymać te 45cm kupię -no i co lepiej właśnie: *YTONG 25cm PP2 0,4 + 20cm* wełny czy lepiej *YTONG PP2 0,4+ 15cm* wełny. Różnica między Ytongiem 25 a 30cm to 3000zł, które rozwiązanie według Was jest lepsze, pomijając sprawę finansową?

----------


## face

25 cm spelnia wymagania co do nosnosci sciany i lepiej zainwestowac w grubsza warstwe ocieplenia, tzn 20 cm - moja subiektywna opinia

swoja droga mozesz zastoswac styropian a zoszczedzone pieniadze wlozyc w inny etap budowy, skoro jednak pomijasz aspekty finansowe i chcesz welne to pozostan przy welnie :smile:

----------


## saksofon

> w tym, ze nastepnie w wypowiedzi zaczynasz wszystkiemu zaprzeczac


Gdzie zacząłem czemukolwiek zaprzeczać? Chłopie co Ty palisz? Zarzuciłeś mi że wyciąłem jakiś bardzo ważny fragment z Twojego tekstu, jaki? Napisałeś że coś tam jest zdrowsze od czegośtam, ja to zacytowałem a Ty się obruszasz że wyrywam z kontekstu. Jakiego?

----------


## face

> Gdzie zacząłem czemukolwiek zaprzeczać? Chłopie co Ty palisz? Zarzuciłeś mi że wyciąłem jakiś bardzo ważny fragment z Twojego tekstu, jaki? Napisałeś że coś tam jest zdrowsze od czegośtam, ja to zacytowałem a Ty się obruszasz że wyrywam z kontekstu. Jakiego?


przede wszystkim technologia produkcji i zastosowane polprodukty maja wplyw na "zdrowotnosc" materialow to byl kontekst

czy "zdrowotnosc" ma znaczenie czy nie to kwestia preferencji inwestora
zapewne obaj sie nie zrozumielismy

doradz cos anka1988_88 zgodnie z jej preferencjami

----------


## saksofon

Doskonale doradził miloszenko, od siebie mogę dodać że ważnym czynnikiem są preferencje ekipy, która muruje. Jeżeli majster dobrze czuje się w pracy z ceramiką to nie należy go zmuszać do pracy z innym materiałem bo spartaczy i tyle będzie korzyści. Dobrze zrobiona ściana z ceramiki będzie sto razy lepsza od spartaczonej z BK oraz odwrotnie.
Natomiast zdrowotność czy oddychalność materiału to nie są kryteria które należy poważnie rozważać.

----------


## face

to zapewne po temacie poniewaz majstrowi zainteresowanej ytong odpowiada :smile: 

jeszcze sie nie spotkalem aby majster decydowal z czego ma dom postawic inwestorowi

jesli zna sie na robocie i jest fachowcem to zadna technologia murowania nie powinna byc mu obca
sa jednak majstry i sa fachowcy

----------


## anka1988_88

Materiały jeszcze nie kupione więc temat otwarty. Martwi mnie tylko to że na różnych forach pisało że Ytong nasiąka wodą i może go w zimę "rozsadzać" czy taki efekt jest nie możliwy jeśli dom będzie zakryty dachem? Zawsze powstają nowe pytania, jak już pytałam czy wybrać Ytonga 30cm czy 25cm no i czy wybrać PP2 0,4 czy może inny bo np: mniej nasiąka? to są dalsze pytania :smile:

----------


## face

> Materiały jeszcze nie kupione więc temat otwarty. Martwi mnie tylko to że na różnych forach pisało że Ytong nasiąka wodą i może go w zimę "rozsadzać" czy taki efekt jest nie możliwy jeśli dom będzie zakryty dachem? Zawsze powstają nowe pytania, jak już pytałam czy wybrać Ytonga 30cm czy 25cm no i czy wybrać PP2 0,4 czy może inny bo np: mniej nasiąka? to są dalsze pytania


tak ytong nasiaka woda i moze go rozsadzac, jednak aby dotego doszlo musialby bardzo nasiaknac, podobnie moze byc z porothermem
ytong duzo szybciej bedzie wchlanial wode od porothermu wiec znaczenie ma tutaj czas oraz pogoda
jesli trafisz na suchy rok to nie bedzie problemu, jesli rok bedzie jak ten to porotherm zniesie to znacznie dzielniej

jesli dom bedzie nawet zakryty dachem to zjawisko to i tak bedzie wystepowac poniewaz rzadko deszcz pada pionowo w dol

aby rozsadzilo jakas sciane material musi byc naprawde mokry i b.szybko musza przyjsc duze mrozy - do tego nie rozmawiamy o wybuchach tylko skruszeniach raczej dla jasnosci wartswy zewnetrznej(mokrej) pustaka

----------


## face

ytong:
wapno+piasek+napowietrzanie
plusy:
duzy opor cieplny
mala promieniotworczosc
minusy:
duza nasiakliwosc
b.niska odpornosc na wode
znikoma akumulacja cieplna

silka:
wapno+piasek+wyparzanie, znikoma zawartosc powietrza
plusy:
duza akumulacyjnosc cieplna
tani material
prawie brak promieniotworczosci
minusy:
uwielbia wode
b. duze podciaganie kapilarne - wymaga b.porzadnej izolacji
b, maly opor ciepny

porotherm:
mineraly ilaste + pyly dymnicowe(dla zachowania ksztaltu)
plusy:
odpornosc na wilgoc
stosunkowo wysoki opor cieplny
minusy:
srednia cena
srednia promieniotworczosc

----------


## fubek84

Do zalet silki dodał bym jeszcze bardzo dużą wytrzymałość materiału

jednocześnie mała wytrzymałość cechuje ytong, można znaleźć tematy na forum o pękających ścianach pod oknami itp.

dla mnie to wygląda tak
1.silka
2.porotherm
3 ytong

----------


## face

ja jeszcze dodam ze dla domkow jednorodzinnych kazdy z ww spelnia kryteria dotyczace wytrzymalosci :smile: 
z hierarchia sie zgodze :smile:

----------


## trafyc

jak sie ma to powyzej....., ze silka uwielbia wode, do tego co podaj na stronie silikatow?? 
http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/leksykon...siakliwosc.php

----------


## face

> jak sie ma to powyzej....., ze silka uwielbia wode, do tego co podaj na stronie silikatow?? 
> http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/leksykon...siakliwosc.php


a tak, ze wez sobie taka silke i wsadz ja do kaluzy, nie do wiadra, do kaluzy gl. ok 2 cm i poobserwuj :smile:  zobaczysz jak sie to ma :smile:

----------


## trafyc

> a tak, ze wez sobie taka silke i wsadz ja do kaluzy, nie do wiadra, do kaluzy gl. ok 2 cm i poobserwuj zobaczysz jak sie to ma


ale z tego zestawienia wynika, ze ceramika wchlonie podobna ilosc wody, nie mowiac juz o bk...

----------


## face

> ale z tego zestawienia wynika, ze ceramika wchlonie podobna ilosc wody, nie mowiac juz o bk...


silka poprzez podciaganie kapilarne wchlonie najwiecej i najszybciej, pozniej bk (o dziwo ale podciaga wolniej niz silka, bo ma wiecej powietrza w sobie) a najwolniej podciaga ceramika

----------


## miloszenko

> ale z tego zestawienia wynika, ze ceramika wchlonie podobna ilosc wody, nie mowiac juz o bk...



No widzisz, najlepiej bedzie jak skorzystasz z sugestii powyzej i wykonasz test z kaluza  :smile:  Okaze sie, ze wizualnie silka bedzie "bardziej mokra", ale jakbys dotknal ceramiki, to by sie okazalo, ze jest nawet bardziej mokszejsza  :smile:  Ot na jak cos biale i mokre to widac jak byk, stad wszyscy twierdza, ze silka jest beeee bo chlonie ....

Pozdrawiam

----------


## face

> No widzisz, najlepiej bedzie jak skorzystasz z sugestii powyzej i wykonasz test z kaluza  Okaze sie, ze wizualnie silka bedzie "bardziej mokra", ale jakbys dotknal ceramiki, to by sie okazalo, ze jest nawet bardziej mokszejsza  Ot na jak cos biale i mokre to widac jak byk, stad wszyscy twierdza, ze silka jest beeee bo chlonie ....
> 
> Pozdrawiam


hahaha..dobre :smile: 

mozesz sobie zwazyc przed i po :smile: 
wapno to wapno :tongue:

----------


## anka1988_88

Powracając do tematu ja już wybrałam: Ytong PP2 0,4 a działowe ściany: SILKA E24 i E12. Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc.
Mam kolejne pytanie czy warto kupić *elementy docieplenia wieńca YTONG?*
No i zaprawę Ytonga do cienkich spoin czy lepiej Solebetu (bo wiele opinii słyszałam że to to samo a solbet dużo tańszy)

----------


## face

> Powracając do tematu ja już wybrałam: Ytong PP2 0,4 a działowe ściany: SILKA E24 i E12. Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc.
> Mam kolejne pytanie czy warto kupić *elementy docieplenia wieńca YTONG?*
> No i zaprawę Ytonga do cienkich spoin czy lepiej Solebetu (bo wiele opinii słyszałam że to to samo a solbet dużo tańszy)


a jakiej szerokosci ten ytong?

co do zapraw to wiem ze alpol jest kiepski, baumit i basf stosowalismy rowniez na budowie i znacznie lepsze, wymienionych przez Ciebie nie stosowalismy

----------


## anka1988_88

YTONG 24cm

----------


## face

mozesz wiec zmniejszyc szerokosc wienca do 19 cm i wymurowac opaske wienca z ytongu gr 5 cm (nie trzeba szalowac wienca od zewnatrz, nalezy zwrocic uwage przy wylewaniu plyty aby nie wypchlo pustakow), albo wykonac standardowy wieniec 20 cm a przy szalowaniu wienca od zewnatrz przylozyc do szalunku paski styropianu gr 4 cm i wysokosci wienca - w obu przypadkach znacznie mniejsze koszta

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> Więc moja rada taka , Ściany konstrukcyjne Porotherm, działówki ytong (z uwagi na duże wymiary a niską wagę, nie obciążasz stropu), Nie polecam ścianek G-K " BADZIEW " PRZEZ DUŻE B.


NIEEEEEE! Tylko nie BM/Ytong na ściany działowe. Ma bardzo małą dzwiękoizolacyjność i będzie ci się strasznie dźwięk przenosił pomiędzy pomieszczeniami. Mam obecnie w mieszkaniu wszystkie ściany działowe z silikatu, tylko jedną (dobudowywaną po czasie) z BK. I silikaty są świetne i dobrze tyciszają pomieszczenia, natomiast beton komórkowy nie sprawdza się w ogóle

----------


## joghurt

Witam,

Chciałbym i ja dołożyć swoje trzy grosze do tematu. Otóż również jestem na etapie wyboru materiału na ściany. Dom ma być do 120m2 z poddaszem użytkowym. Jako ogrzewanie postanowiłem dać pompę cieplną powietrze-woda Althermy, a dodatkowo w warunkach niskich temperatur ogrzewanie kominkiem z DGP. Mogę wynegocjować w zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni najkorzystniejsze ceny na wyroby Xelli, czyli BK i silikaty lub na pustaki ceramiczne EDERa. W zasadzie waham się między bloczkami silikatowymi 24+warstwa ociepleniowa (styropian czy wełna?) 12-20, a ceramiką EDERa bodajże 25+styropian. Co będzie najrozsądniejszym wyborem w symbiozie z ogrzewaniem, które chcę zastosować? Z tego co doczytałem to te bloczki silikatowe mają w środku gotowe otwory na instalacje, więc może nie będzie tak źle z obróbką. Na ściany działowe też raczej wybiorę silikaty 12. Proszę o konstruktywne opinie, najchętniej osób mających podobne ściany. zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pawel78

Ja wybrałem Silkę 24cm. Dlaczego trudne pytanie ale po głębszym zastanowieniu okazało się całkiem proste. Ceramika poryzowana wymaga odpowiedniego sprzętu do cięcia. Podczas obróbki bardzo dużo odpadów. Beton komórkowy mimo małego ciężaru i łatwej obróbki po kilku latach traci swoje właściwości cieplne(robi się wilgotny).
Silka naturalny materiał piasek wapno. Decyzja zapadła po sprawdzeniu cen. Silka wypadła bezkonkurencyjnie.

----------


## joghurt

> Ja wybrałem Silkę 24cm. Dlaczego trudne pytanie ale po głębszym zastanowieniu okazało się całkiem proste. Ceramika poryzowana wymaga odpowiedniego sprzętu do cięcia.


Wydawało mi się, że to silka jest trudniejsza w obróbce. Jaki materiał wybrał Pan na warstwę ociepleniową do Silikatu 24? Bloczki z Xelli, Solbetu czy inna firma?

----------


## Pawel78

15cm wełny. Ceramika poryzowana jest bardzo kruchym materiałem. Podczas cięcia potrafi sama pękać i z tego tytułu jest dużo odpadów. Do cięcia potrzebna jest odpowiednia piła.

----------


## joghurt

> 15cm wełny.


Ponieważ bardzo mnie to interesuje czy można jeszcze prosić o doprecyzowanie w jakiej formie ta warstwa?

Dom już wybudowany? Jeśli tak to jak się zimą sprawuje?

----------


## face

> Witam,
> 
> Chciałbym i ja dołożyć swoje trzy grosze do tematu. Otóż również jestem na etapie wyboru materiału na ściany. Dom ma być do 120m2 z poddaszem użytkowym. Jako ogrzewanie postanowiłem dać pompę cieplną powietrze-woda Althermy, a dodatkowo w warunkach niskich temperatur ogrzewanie kominkiem z DGP. Mogę wynegocjować w zaprzyjaźnionej hurtowni najkorzystniejsze ceny na wyroby Xelli, czyli BK i silikaty lub na pustaki ceramiczne EDERa. W zasadzie waham się między bloczkami silikatowymi 24+warstwa ociepleniowa (styropian czy wełna?) 12-20, a ceramiką EDERa bodajże 25+styropian. Co będzie najrozsądniejszym wyborem w symbiozie z ogrzewaniem, które chcę zastosować? Z tego co doczytałem to te bloczki silikatowe mają w środku gotowe otwory na instalacje, więc może nie będzie tak źle z obróbką. Na ściany działowe też raczej wybiorę silikaty 12. Proszę o konstruktywne opinie, najchętniej osób mających podobne ściany. zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


jesli zdecydowales sie na pompe ciepla jako zrodlo ogrzewania to silka bedzie dobrym wyborem, co do otworow na instalacje to nie sa potrzebne bo w trakcie prac instalacyjnych bedziesz prawdopodobnie zmienial trasy i podejscia wod-kan, CO a takze pradu, wiec lepiej wyciac tam gdzie trzeba niz pozniej zarzucac zaprawa niewykorzystane otwory, wybor jednak nalezy do Ciebie
przy pompie ciepla az sie prosi o rekuperacje, najlepiej z wymiennikiem gruntowym zlokalizowanym pod budynkiem(odzyskasz czesc ciepla ktore tracisz)
gdy zastosujesz reku ocieplenie mozesz zrobic ze styropianu i przy pompie ciepla najlepiej 20 albo i wiecej cm
wybor nalezy do Ciebie, jesli masz finanse to co wymienilem ma sens

----------


## face

> 15cm wełny. Ceramika poryzowana jest bardzo kruchym materiałem. Podczas cięcia potrafi sama pękać i z tego tytułu jest dużo odpadów. Do cięcia potrzebna jest odpowiednia piła.


ceramika jest b krucha gdy jest kiepskiej jakosci
do ciecia ceramiki dobrej jakosci wystarczy zwykla szlifierka katowa, a doswiadczonemu murarzowi wystarczy mlotek murarski, odpadow wcale nie ma duzo jesli ekipa jest dobra - mam stycznosc z budowlanka i wiem co pisze
do silki potrzeba minimum szlifierki katowej

----------


## joghurt

> ...przy pompie ciepła aż się prosi o rekuperacje, najlepiej z wymiennikiem gruntowym zlokalizowanym pod budynkiem(odzyskasz część ciepła które tracisz) gdy zastosujesz reku ocieplenie możesz zrobić ze styropianu i przy pompie ciepła najlepiej 20 albo i więcej cm wybór należy do Ciebie, jeśli masz finanse to co wymieniłem ma sens


Coraz poważniej zastanawiam się nad rekuperatorem, ale w tej kwestii akurat jestem zupełnie zielony. Może Pan coś polecić z firm oferujących takie rozwiązania, albo jakieś konkretne modele?

 Ponieważ finanse ograniczone i budowa częściowo systemem gospodarczym zamierzam rozłożyć w czasie część prac i wyposażenia. Rekuperator zamontowałbym np. rok później, czy nie będzie to stanowiło problemu?

----------


## face

> Coraz poważniej zastanawiam się nad rekuperatorem, ale w tej kwestii akurat jestem zupełnie zielony. Może Pan coś polecić z firm oferujących takie rozwiązania, albo jakieś konkretne modele?


nie jestem specem od rekuperacji - doradzilem reku ze wzgledu na zastosowanie pompy ciepla jako zrodla ogrzewania, bo przy pompie ciepla ma to sens zasadniczy
przy pompie ciepla zawsze nalezy minimalizowac straty ciepla, inaczej bedzie to najdrozsze ogrzewanie z mozliwych, nie tylko w kosztach wykonania ale takze utrzymania
sa watki na forum o rekuperacji i GWC tam na pewno cos doradza




> Ponieważ finanse ograniczone i budowa częściowo systemem gospodarczym zamierzam rozłożyć w czasie część prac i wyposażenia. Rekuperator zamontowałbym np. rok później, czy nie będzie to stanowiło problemu?


zamontowanie samego rekuperatora nie bedzie stanowilo problemu po roku, a nawet po 2 czy 3
w trakcie budowy musi Pan wykonac instalacje nawiewno wywiewna pod rekuperator (po zakonczeniu budowy tez mozna jednak koszt wiekszy), jesli z GWC to jak pisalem pod budynkiem, wiec GWC wykonujemy przy fundamentach

domek z poddaszem uzytkowym??

----------


## joghurt

> zamontowanie samego rekuperatora nie bedzie stanowilo problemu po roku, a nawet po 2 czy 3 w trakcie budowy musi Pan wykonać instalacje nawiewno wywiewna pod rekuperator (po zakończeniu budowy tez można jednak koszt wiekszy), jesli z GWC to jak pisalem pod budynkiem, wiec GWC wykonujemy przy fundamentach
> 
> domek z poddaszem uzytkowym??


Tak z poddaszem użytkowym, standard - 3 pokoje i łazienka. A jak się ma rekuperacja do kominka z DGP? To już ostatnie pytanie w innym temacie bo schodzimy z tematu ścian i może się ktoś obrazić  :wink:  Co do bloczków silikatowych to czy są w takim razie jakieś sensowne alternatywy dla Xelli, cenowo/jakościowe?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> nie jestem specem od rekuperacji - doradzilem reku ze wzgledu na zastosowanie pompy ciepla jako zrodla ogrzewania, bo przy pompie ciepla ma to sens zasadniczy
> przy pompie ciepla zawsze nalezy minimalizowac straty ciepla, inaczej bedzie to najdrozsze ogrzewanie z mozliwych, nie tylko w kosztach wykonania ale takze utrzymania
> sa watki na forum o rekuperacji i GWC tam na pewno cos doradza


Bzdury...

Najdroższe z możliwych to jest ogrzewanie prądem elektrycznym i to też nie zawsze. Czasem (w zależności od  taryfy i cen gazu) droższe jest ogrzewanie na gaz płynny.

Akurat jak się ma pompę ciepła może się nie opłacić montowanie rekuperatora i GWC (o ile w ogóle kiedykolwiek może się to opłacić -- mam co do tego wątpliwości). Im mniejsze zużycie ciepła przez dom, tym mniej się pompa ciepła opłaca...

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> (...) może się nie opłacić montowanie rekuperatora i GWC (o ile w ogóle kiedykolwiek może się to opłacić -- mam co do tego wątpliwości). (...)


Mógłbyś rozwinąć ten wątek? Moje przemyślenia wskazują raczej, że taki tandem to jedna z najbardziej opłacalnych inwestycji.

----------


## face

> Bzdury...
> 
> Najdroższe z możliwych to jest ogrzewanie prądem elektrycznym i to też nie zawsze. Czasem (w zależności od  taryfy i cen gazu) droższe jest ogrzewanie na gaz płynny.
> 
> Akurat jak się ma pompę ciepła może się nie opłacić montowanie rekuperatora i GWC (o ile w ogóle kiedykolwiek może się to opłacić -- mam co do tego wątpliwości). Im mniejsze zużycie ciepła przez dom, tym mniej się pompa ciepła opłaca...


*zanim cos napiszesz to przeczytaj dokladnie*
twierdzisz ze prad najdrozszy?? wiec jakie bzdury wypisuje??a co to pompa ciepla??
pompa ciepla ma takie cus jak sprezarka zasilane wlasnie pradem elektrycznym wiec nie pisze bzdur zasada dzialania prosta jak lodowki tylko na odwrot a prad zuzywamy nie na schlodzenie tylko na ogrzanie
na gaz plynny nie czasem tylko przy tych cenach bardzo drogie ogrzewanie

a co do GWC to ma on sens jedynie gdy zamontowany pod budynkiem (odzyskujemy cieplo ktore wytworzylismy) a nie obok budynku
co do rekuperacji to przy malej kubaturze niskie oszczednosci co w innym watku udowodnilem

co do pompy ciepla, to moze sie oplacac gdy koszty instalacji CO z pompa ciepla beda sie rownac kosztom instalacji CO na gaz lub wegiel
pozdrawiam

----------


## face

> Tak z poddaszem użytkowym, standard - 3 pokoje i łazienka. A jak się ma rekuperacja do kominka z DGP? To już ostatnie pytanie w innym temacie bo schodzimy z tematu ścian i może się ktoś obrazić  Co do bloczków silikatowych to czy są w takim razie jakieś sensowne alternatywy dla Xelli, cenowo/jakościowe?


przy domku z poddaszem uzytkowym koszta wykonania instalacji WM z OC w domu juz wybudowanym sa sporo wieksze niz na etapie budowy - to juz cos na zasadzie remontu jest 
mam podobny domek jak Twoj, ogrzewam go gazem, na ogrzewanie zuzywam 1000-1100 m3/rok
robilem wyliczenia zysku dla reku przy sprawnosci instalacji ok 50%(ciezko uzyskac wiecej) i wyszlo mi ok 230 zl rocznie
nie twierdze ze rekuperacja przynosi mega zyski bo policzylem i wiem ze one mega nie sa, zwlaszcza przy malej kubaturze, jesli natomiast kubatura rzedu 500 m3 to zyskujemy juz ponad 400 zl rocznie
nie uwzgledniam nakladow finansowych na instalacje WM z OC bo to inna historia - fakt ze zwraca sie to dlugo
bede mial kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepla i pod ta instalacje wepne sie z reku - nie bedzie to DGP, chce to rozwiazac inaczej - wtedy dodatkowy koszt to tylko rekuperator, mnie nie chodzi o oszczednosci , tylko o komfort
sam przy budowie odzrzucilem rekuperacje z wzgledu na koszta, kominka tez nie zrobilem(zrobilem tylko komin) bo wolalem pieniadze wsadzic gdzie indziej a teraz po niespelna 3 latach mieszkania bede dorabial kominek, odmalowywal domek i przy okazji dorobie rekuperacje

jesli chodzi o bloczki silikatowe glownie mialem do czynienia z xella, raz mielismy innego producenta ze swietokrzyskiego, nazwy nie pamietam, ale odeslalismy je spowrotem
na pewno cos na forum o silikatach doradza

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Mógłbyś rozwinąć ten wątek? Moje przemyślenia wskazują raczej, że taki tandem to jedna z najbardziej opłacalnych inwestycji.


Nie jestem do końca przekonany, że zamontowanie rekuperatora i GWC się zwróci i spowoduje obniżenie kosztów ogrzewania ze względu na zmniejszenie strat ciepła przez wentylację. Trzeba byłoby to przeliczyć dla Twojego przypadku.




> *zanim cos napiszesz to przeczytaj dokladnie*
> twierdzisz ze prad najdrozszy?? wiec jakie bzdury wypisuje??a co to pompa ciepla??
> pompa ciepla ma takie cus jak sprezarka zasilane wlasnie pradem elektrycznym wiec nie pisze bzdur zasada dzialania prosta jak lodowki tylko na odwrot a prad zuzywamy nie na schlodzenie tylko na ogrzanie


Koszt ogrzewania domu pompą ciepła to nie tylko koszt samego prądu zużywanego przez pompę, ale też koszt jej instalacji i wykonania.

Jeśli masz dom energooszczędny, który zużywa mało ciepła, droga inwestycyjnie pompa ciepła będzie się zwracać bardzo długo i może się okazać, że np. w okresie 50 lat koszt ogrzewania domu elektrycznymi piecami akumulacyjnymi albo wręcz podłogówką elektryczną wyjdzie niższy, niż pompą ciepła. 

Policz sobie to i zobaczysz sam.

----------


## face

> Koszt ogrzewania domu pompą ciepła to nie tylko koszt samego prądu zużywanego przez pompę, ale też koszt jej instalacji i wykonania.
> 
> Jeśli masz dom energooszczędny, który zużywa mało ciepła, droga inwestycyjnie pompa ciepła będzie się zwracać bardzo długo i może się okazać, że np. w okresie 50 lat koszt ogrzewania domu elektrycznymi piecami akumulacyjnymi albo wręcz podłogówką elektryczną wyjdzie niższy, niż pompą ciepła. 
> 
> Policz sobie to i zobaczysz sam.


zainteresowany sam wybral zrodlo zasilania CO - ja mu PC nie polecalem
skupiam sie jedynie na kosztach ogrzewania, a koszty instalacji pomijam, poniewaz skoro wybral PC uwazam ze wybral swiadomie
nie jestem zwolennikiem wynalazkow typu PC - moze bede za 15-20 lat gdy technologia bedzie dopracowana i porownywalna finansowo w wykonastwie z ogrzewaniem gazem badz weglem

swoja droga znam osobiscie przypadki, gdy PC z wymiennikiem gruntowym (2 odwierty po 60 m) o mocy 12 kW w domku z ogrzewaniem sciennym i podlogowym wylacznie, zaopatrzonym w rekuperacje(bez GWC) potrafila w 2 msc wyciagnac pradu za 1200/1500 zł/msc
domek w zabudowie szeregowej 2 kondygnacje+piwnica+poddasze, kubatura ok 720 m3
wykonany z silikatu, ocieplony 25cm welny na scianach i 35 cm welny na poddaszu

----------


## joghurt

> zainteresowany sam wybral zrodlo zasilania CO - ja mu PC nie polecalem
> skupiam sie jedynie na kosztach ogrzewania, a koszty instalacji pomijam, poniewaz skoro wybral PC uwazam ze wybral swiadomie
> nie jestem zwolennikiem wynalazkow typu PC - moze bede za 15-20 lat gdy technologia bedzie dopracowana i porownywalna finansowo w wykonastwie z ogrzewaniem gazem badz weglem...


Dlaczego PC? Bo często pracuję na zmiany, często prawie cały dzionek, więc ogrzewanie obsługiwać będzie żona - raczej nieobeznana z obsługą kotłów węglowych lub dziadek - z racji wieku również nie za bardzo mogący obsługiwać kotły. Pompa wydała mi się najsensowniejszym rozwiązaniem, gdyż nie mam szans na razie na gaz, który z pewnością wybrałbym jak by była możliwość, a olej i gaz płynny wydają mi się za drogie. Ponieważ średnio widzę montaż kolektorów poziomych, a pionowe uważam za drogie, wybrałem wersję powietrze-woda jako optimum koszt/użyteczność. Dlatego też chyba zdecyduję się na silkę 24cm, jako materiał najlepiej akumulujący ciepło bo nie przewiduję częstych rozruchów włącz/wyłącz, raczej w miarę możliwości pracę ciągłą ze względu na całodobową obecność domowników. Pozostaje problem dogrzania w zimie przy mrozach bo jestem realistą i wiem, że przy iluś tam na minusie pompa ma znikomą sprawność, a ciągnie prąd mocno. Dogrzeję się wtedy kominkiem z grawitacyjnym rozprowadzaniem ciepła. Nie mam jeszcze zdania czy zaprojektować do tego na zaś instalację z rekuperatorem. Tutaj jeszcze muszę Was podpytać...

----------


## face

czyli potwierdzasz ze to swiadomy wybor, nie kazdy ma dostep do gazu i nie kazdy wierzy w kotly zasypowe i ich bezproblemowe dzialanie
ja odpowiadam na konkretny przypadek i wskazuje rozwiazania dla niego a nie namawiamna co innego - przeciez nie skrytykowalem wyboru PC jako zrodla CO

1.jesli wykonasz kominek z DGP to koszt reku to w sumie tylko urzadzenie + pare kolanek i rurek + sterowanie (cale orurowanie i tak wykonujesz pod DGP)
2.jesli wykonasz kominek z plaszczem wodnym to reku mozesz odpuscic
wskazuje Panu rozwiazanie niedrogie, np nr 1 - poniewaz taka Pan dal propozycje
poza tym ma Pan zamiar wykonac czesc prac sam, wiec mozna samemu zrobic DGP + reku, a wykonac wymiennik gruntowy na etapie budowy samemu to tez sztuka nie jest ani koszt - trzeba troche doczytac - jesli GWC to tylko pod budynkiem inaczej on nie ma sensu - to juz napisalem

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> zainteresowany sam wybral zrodlo zasilania CO - ja mu PC nie polecalem
> skupiam sie jedynie na kosztach ogrzewania, a koszty instalacji pomijam, poniewaz skoro wybral PC uwazam ze wybral swiadomie


Ależ mnie nie o to chodzi. Napisałeś, że przy pompie ciepła należy zawsze minimalizować straty ciepła, np. poprzez montaż GWC i rekuperatora. A to jest bzdura. Nie zawsze się to opłaca.

----------


## face

> Ależ mnie nie o to chodzi. Napisałeś, że przy pompie ciepła należy zawsze minimalizować straty ciepła, np. poprzez montaż GWC i rekuperatora. A to jest bzdura. Nie zawsze się to opłaca.


przy pompie ciepla zawsze minimalizacja strat :smile:  inaczej ta idea nie ma sensu logicznego ze o kosztach nie wspomne
akurat sie oplaca i to nie bzdura jesli ktos buduje systemem gospodarczym(autor postu) i moze to wykonac sam, nie napisalem ze GWC obowiazkowe, tylko ze jesli GWC to obowiazkowo pod budynkiem

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Zrozum, że jest dokładnie odwrotnie... Pompa ciepła w domu mocno energooszczędnym się NIE OPŁACA. 

Pompa ciepła opłaca się tym bardziej, im więcej ciepła dom zużywa, bo daje ciepło tanio, ale drogo kosztuje jej wykonanie. 

To tak jak z montowaniem instalacji gazowej do samochodu -- opłaca się tym bardziej, im więcej samochód pali i im więcej nim jeździsz. Im bardziej ekonomiczny samochód, im mniej jest eksploatowany, tym mniejszy sens ma kupowanie instalacji gazowej (bo tym dłużej będzie się zwracać).

----------


## face

> Zrozum, że jest dokładnie odwrotnie... Pompa ciepła w domu mocno energooszczędnym się NIE OPŁACA. 
> 
> Pompa ciepła opłaca się tym bardziej, im więcej ciepła dom zużywa, bo daje ciepło tanio, ale drogo kosztuje jej wykonanie. 
> 
> To tak jak z montowaniem instalacji gazowej do samochodu -- opłaca się tym bardziej, im więcej samochód pali i im więcej nim jeździsz. Im bardziej ekonomiczny samochód, im mniej jest eksploatowany, tym mniejszy sens ma kupowanie instalacji gazowej (bo tym dłużej będzie się zwracać).


widze ze Ty zle rozumujesz

pompa ciepla oplaca sie przede wszystkim w dobrze izolowanych budynkach - to podstawa
jedynie mniej oplaca sie w malych domach o malej kubaturze (300m3), podobnie rekuperacja
w domach o wiekszej kubaturze (450 m3 i wzwyz) *zapotrzebowanie na cieplo nie jest wieksze z racji gorszej izolacji tylko wiekszej kubatury*
pompa ciepla owszem jest zrodlem taniej energii ale w porzadnie zaizolowanym budynku
w tym samym budynku slabo zaizolowanym energia ta juz nie bedzie tania - z racji ze *PC ma niska temp czynnika grzewczego i bez wspolpracy grzalek  i sprezarki nie bedzie w stanie nagrzac tego budynku do zadanej temp*

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> widze ze Ty zle rozumujesz
> 
> pompa ciepla oplaca sie przede wszystkim w dobrze izolowanych budynkach - to podstawa


Wiesz co, szkoda mojego czasu na udowadnianie Ci oczywistości i podstaw. Doczytaj, zwłaszcza na forum, poeksperymentuj z obliczeniami, na przykład tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...9-I-POLICZ-SAM!
a potem możemy wrócić do dyskusji.

----------


## śmig_śmigalska

witam,  :cool: chciałabym sie odnieść do postu face , cyt "a co do GWC to ma on sens jedynie gdy zamontowany pod budynkiem (odzyskujemy cieplo ktore wytworzylismy) a nie obok budynku"
chyba sie troszke pomylił, GWC  czerpią ciepło z gruntu ( głębokość ok. 1,5 metra) tam temperatura jest stała, niezależnie, co jest nad gruntem- zreszta podłoga domku jest izolowana styropianem, wiec jak mialoby cieplo domku przenikac do GWC?  :Confused: 
pozdrawiam
Smigalska

----------


## face

> Wiesz co, szkoda mojego czasu na udowadnianie Ci oczywistości i podstaw. Doczytaj, zwłaszcza na forum, poeksperymentuj z obliczeniami, na przykład tutaj:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...9-I-POLICZ-SAM!
> a potem możemy wrócić do dyskusji.


przeczytaj posty zalozyciela tematu i wtedy moze wrocimy do tematu :smile: 
doczytaj takze zasade dzialania PC, skad, jak i jakiej temperatury osiaga czynnik i dzieki czemu :smile:

----------


## face

> witam, chciałabym sie odnieść do postu face , cyt "a co do GWC to ma on sens jedynie gdy zamontowany pod budynkiem (odzyskujemy cieplo ktore wytworzylismy) a nie obok budynku"
> chyba sie troszke pomylił, GWC  czerpią ciepło z gruntu ( głębokość ok. 1,5 metra) tam temperatura jest stała, niezależnie, co jest nad gruntem- zreszta podłoga domku jest izolowana styropianem, wiec jak mialoby cieplo domku przenikac do GWC? 
> pozdrawiam
> Smigalska


a jak Ci cieplo przenika przez ocieplone sciany?? podobnie tylko w wiekszym stopniu jak przez podloge na gruncie :tongue: 
jaka temp panuje na gl 1,5 m pod ziemia??
a jaka temp panuje 0,5 m pod budynkiem??
poszukaj, poczytaj a wtedy sobie odpowiesz dlaczego GWC powinien byc wykonany pod budynkiem :smile:

----------


## bad69boy

w grę wchodzi jeszcze keramzyt mniej popularny ze względu na ceny
u mnie bloczek 24x24x60 kosztuje ok6zł więc wart przemyślenia 
Ja bym chciał tutaj dorzucić jeszcze bloczki keramzytowe, wiem że cechuje je przede wszystkim mała nasiąkliwość co do reszty cech tego materiału czekam na opinie
jeżeli ktoś zbudował dom z tego materiału lub wie o nim coś więcej  proszę się wy powiedzieć co i jak

----------


## Kuba Dąb

keramzyt nie jest mało popularny dlatego, że jest drogi (to firmy budujące są drogie, wimy o kim mowa  :wink: ) ale dlatego, że jest takim sobie materiałem. (żeby było jasne keramzyt sam w sobie jest jak najbardziej dobry, ale bloczki to inna rzecz.)

----------


## marek_czeczot

Silka i Porotherm rzeczywiście mają mniejszą chłonność od betonu komórkowego. Nieotynkowane bloczki betonowe absorbują wodę bardzo szybko - łatwo się o tym przekonać np. jak ktoś buduje dom na wiosnę, kiedy zalegają mgły i jest sporo porannej wilgoci. Beton potrafi wręcz zmienić kolor na ciemniejszy pod wpływem takiej wilgoci. Porotherm nie ma tego problemu, ale trzeba uważać na wodę stojącą w kieszeniach pustaków - jak przymarzną to mogą rozsadzić cegłę! W ogóle kwestia absorbowania wody ma znaczenie głównie na etapie wykonania ścian i pozostawienia ich bez tynku. Dłuższe przerwy tehnologiczne czy np. sezonowe zawieszenie roboty to w przypadku betonu po prostu zagłada. Jak już ściany są otynkowane to problem raczej zanika...

----------


## nordzik

Chciałbym odświeżyć temat  ponieważ jestem na "wczesnej" adaptacji projektu i zastanawiam się jeszcze jaki materiał wybrać do budowy ścian zewnętrznych 25cm), czy ma to być:
- Porotherm 
- Ytong
-Silka
-pustak keramzytowy

Budowa rozpocznie się  na przełomie czerwiec-lipiec   do stanu Surowego z dachem bez okien i tak pozostanie przez zimię do 2018
Każdy materiał ma swoje wady i zalety  ale chciałbym wybrać taki który jednak ma tych "zalet" jednak więcej.

Dzięki za sugestie

----------


## Darek Volke

> Chciałbym odświeżyć temat  ponieważ jestem na "wczesnej" adaptacji projektu i zastanawiam się jeszcze jaki materiał wybrać do budowy ścian zewnętrznych 25cm), czy ma to być:
> - Porotherm 
> - Ytong
> -Silka
> -pustak keramzytowy
> 
> 
> Budowa rozpocznie się  na przełomie czerwiec-lipiec   do stanu Surowego z dachem bez okien i tak pozostanie przez zimię do 2018
> Każdy materiał ma swoje wady i zalety  ale chciałbym wybrać taki który jednak ma tych "zalet" jednak więcej.
> ...


Najwięcej zalet ma silka co zostało w tym oraz innych tematach napisane

----------


## Kemotxb

Dla silikatów jest większość zalet, wada jedna mają gorsze parametry w przenikaniu ciepła. Trzeba zastosować lepsze ocieplenie aby uzyskać efekt porównywalny np do ceramiki poryzowanej, no i są najcięższym materiałem - to wada przy wznoszeniu i projektowaniu, ale zaleta w mieszkaniu.

----------


## cezary.pl

> Chciałbym odświeżyć temat  ponieważ jestem na "wczesnej" adaptacji projektu i zastanawiam się jeszcze jaki materiał wybrać do budowy ścian zewnętrznych 25cm), czy ma to być:
> - Porotherm 
> - Ytong
> -Silka
> -pustak keramzytowy
> 
> Budowa rozpocznie się  na przełomie czerwiec-lipiec   do stanu Surowego z dachem bez okien i tak pozostanie przez zimię do 2018
> Każdy materiał ma swoje wady i zalety  ale chciałbym wybrać taki który jednak ma tych "zalet" jednak więcej.
> 
> Dzięki za sugestie


Zależy czy będziesz budował dom na płycie fundamentowej czy na ścianach fundamentowych.
Na płycie z racji jej odizolowania od gruntu (ocieplenia) lepiej z silki.
Na ścianach fundamentowych lepiej z Ytong, BK. zmniejszysz bezpowrotne przenikanie ciepła ze ścian do gruntu.
Jeśli budujesz w miejscu gdzie możesz być narażony na hałas: ruchliwa droga, kolej, szczekające psy sąsiadów, lepiej z silki.
Jeśli budujesz na odludziu, wszystko jedno.
Budując z silki należy dodać te 5 cm styropianu vs. Ytong, BK.
Jak nie boisz się że przyjdzie złodziej i wytnie Ci brzeszczotem otwór w ścianie, to Ytong, BK.
Jak chcesz mieć poczucie bezpieczeństwa ogólnie pojętego, to z silki. 
Jeśli zależy Ci na akumulacji ciepła/chłodu w ścianach, to z silki.
Jeśli powyższe będzie dla Ciebie wadą, to Ytong, BK.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## marcin_5

> Zależy czy będziesz budował dom na płycie fundamentowej czy na ścianach fundamentowych.
> Na płycie z racji jej odizolowania od gruntu (ocieplenia) lepiej z silki.
> Na ścianach fundamentowych lepiej z Ytong, BK. zmniejszysz bezpowrotne przenikanie ciepła ze ścian do gruntu.
> Jeśli budujesz w miejscu gdzie możesz być narażony na hałas: ruchliwa droga, kolej, szczekające psy sąsiadów, lepiej z silki.
> Jeśli budujesz na odludziu, wszystko jedno.
> Budując z silki należy dodać te 5 cm styropianu vs. Ytong, BK.
> Jak nie boisz się że przyjdzie złodziej i wytnie Ci brzeszczotem otwór w ścianie, to Ytong, BK.
> Jak chcesz mieć poczucie bezpieczeństwa ogólnie pojętego, to z silki. 
> Jeśli zależy Ci na akumulacji ciepła/chłodu w ścianach, to z silki.
> ...


Krótko i na temat  :smile:  Proponuję tę odpowiedź podpiąć do wątku o ścianach, by kolejni ludzie nie zadawali w kółko tych samych pytań.

----------


## przemty

Szanowni Państwo !!!

Czy dobrze rozumiem, że skoro nikt nie wspomina o ceramice to jest ona najgorszym z wyborów?

----------


## Kemotxb

Wybór materiału to nie tylko argumenty sprzedawcy ale indywidualne potrzeby i oczekiwania. Tym należy się kierować. Dla jednych ceramika będzie miała więcej zalet, dla innych więcej zalet będzie miał silikat. Inwestor świadomy będzie pytał, szukał i sprawdzał. Inwestor mniej świadomy przyjmie to co jest w projekcie bo dom ładny, inwestor całkiem nieświadomy będzie się kierował tylko ceną i opinią sąsiada ... zazdrosnego sąsiada.

----------


## Pawlo111

> Zależy czy będziesz budował dom na płycie fundamentowej czy na ścianach fundamentowych.
> Na płycie z racji jej odizolowania od gruntu (ocieplenia) lepiej z silki.
> Na ścianach fundamentowych lepiej z Ytong, BK. zmniejszysz bezpowrotne przenikanie ciepła ze ścian do gruntu.
> Jeśli budujesz w miejscu gdzie możesz być narażony na hałas: ruchliwa droga, kolej, szczekające psy sąsiadów, lepiej z silki.
> Jeśli budujesz na odludziu, wszystko jedno.
> Budując z silki należy dodać te 5 cm styropianu vs. Ytong, BK.
> Jak nie boisz się że przyjdzie złodziej i wytnie Ci brzeszczotem otwór w ścianie, to Ytong, BK.
> Jak chcesz mieć poczucie bezpieczeństwa ogólnie pojętego, to z silki. 
> Jeśli zależy Ci na akumulacji ciepła/chłodu w ścianach, to z silki.
> ...


Z tym brzeszczotem to sobie pojechałeś 
argumentem chyba tylko dla przedszkolaka i to nierozgarniętego.
Idąc tym argumentem polecam ściany żelbetowe monolityczne.
- Ma rewelacyjną odporność "na brzeszczoty"
- Największą akumulacje cieplną
- Bardzo dobrze tłumi hałas.
- Szybko się buduje.
Znam firmę która po pełnym związaniu fundamentu w kilka dni stawia gotową chałupę ze ścian żelbetowych.

----------


## fotohobby

Żelbet jest lepszy, niż silikat, to fakt.

----------


## cezary.pl

> Z tym brzeszczotem to sobie pojechałeś 
> argumentem chyba tylko dla przedszkolaka i to nierozgarniętego.
> Idąc tym argumentem polecam ściany żelbetowe monolityczne.
> - Ma rewelacyjną odporność "na brzeszczoty"
> - Największą akumulacje cieplną
> - Bardzo dobrze tłumi hałas.
> - Szybko się buduje.
> Znam firmę która po pełnym związaniu fundamentu w kilka dni stawia gotową chałupę ze ścian żelbetowych.


Jednak moje przytoczone argumenty są dla dorosłych ludzi. Daj dziecku do zabawy BK i łyżkę do zupy, może być aluminiowa. :smile: 
Widziałem jak brzeszczotem z rękojeścią moi murarze docinali bloczki przed przyklejeniem. Dobra. Brzeszczot miał wlutowane twarde ząbki. :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

PS Ceramika w dzisiejszym pojęciu jest przereklamowana.

----------


## Lew2

> Zależy czy będziesz budował dom na płycie fundamentowej czy na ścianach fundamentowych.
> Na płycie z racji jej odizolowania od gruntu (ocieplenia) lepiej z silki.
> Na ścianach fundamentowych lepiej z Ytong, BK. zmniejszysz bezpowrotne przenikanie ciepła ze ścian do gruntu.
> Jeśli budujesz w miejscu gdzie możesz być narażony na hałas: ruchliwa droga, kolej, szczekające psy sąsiadów, lepiej z silki.
> Jeśli budujesz na odludziu, wszystko jedno.
> Budując z silki należy dodać te 5 cm styropianu vs. Ytong, BK.
> Jak nie boisz się że przyjdzie złodziej i wytnie Ci brzeszczotem otwór w ścianie, to Ytong, BK.
> Jak chcesz mieć poczucie bezpieczeństwa ogólnie pojętego, to z silki. 
> Jeśli zależy Ci na akumulacji ciepła/chłodu w ścianach, to z silki.
> ...


A kiedy w takim razie ceramika porowata np. Wienerberger - Porotherm lub Leier - Thermopor ?

----------


## cezary.pl

> A kiedy w takim razie ceramika porowata np. Wienerberger - Porotherm lub Leier - Thermopor ?


Przecież napisałem. Przereklamowana. 
Jak się zmieli silikat, BK i wymieszane z zaprawą wleje w zbrojone szalunki, to ściana będzie jak ceramika poryzowana. :big grin: 

Prawdziwa ceramika, to cegła pełna.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Lew2

> Przecież napisałem. Przereklamowana. 
> Jak się zmieli silikat, BK i wymieszane z zaprawą wleje w zbrojone szalunki, to ściana będzie jak ceramika poryzowana.
> 
> Prawdziwa ceramika, to cegła pełna.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


Ja mam ograniczenia rozmiaru na działce. Budynek się ledwo mieści, więc potrzebuję rozwiązanie gdzie cienkie mury mają wysoką izolacyjność termiczną i odpowiednią wytrzymałość. Chodzi mi o odpowiednio wytrzymały materiał, który ma najwyższą izolacyjność na centymetr grubości ściany. Czyli rozumiem w moim przypadku Silikat?

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja mam ograniczenia rozmiaru na działce. Budynek się ledwo mieści, więc potrzebuję rozwiązanie gdzie cienkie mury mają wysoką izolacyjność termiczną i odpowiednią wytrzymałość. Chodzi mi o odpowiednio wytrzymały materiał, który ma najwyższą izolacyjność na centymetr grubości ściany. Czyli rozumiem w moim przypadku Silikat?


To rób ścianę z silikatu i daj 10 cm piany z płyt - np. Thermano. Będzie super cienka ściana i bardzo ciepła (choć nie najtańsza).

----------


## Kemotxb

Z silikatu można stawiać mury nośne z 18 cm bloczka i mniej się chyba nie da.

----------


## maciek_knap

Pustaki Porotherm mają niby ściany nośne już od 18 cm grubości, ale pytanie czy w ogóle warto je stosować?? moim zdaniem rozsądne minimum dla Porothermu to te 25. Wszystko co poniżej - uznajmy, że to ściany osłonowe dla np. systemów 3W.

----------


## Pszemopszczola

Stoję przed wyborem i wg mnie alternatywa jest jedna albo porotherm albo Silka. Byłem straszony ceną Silki ale z tego co zdążyłem sprawdzić jest ona tańsza od porothermu, chyba, że się mylę. 
Czy potwierdzicie, że ściany nośne można zbudować z Silki o grubości 15cm, ewentualnie 18cm, gdzie porotherm to już 25cm? Z tym, że ilość szt. Silki na m2 jest zawsze większa niż porothermu 25....

----------


## Kaizen

> Stoję przed wyborem i wg mnie alternatywa jest jedna albo porotherm albo Silka. Byłem straszony ceną Silki ale z tego co zdążyłem sprawdzić jest ona tańsza od porothermu, chyba, że się mylę.


Sprawdziłeś lokalne oferty z transportem i rozładunkiem?
Jak masz taki wybór (dostępność i termin dostawy) i cena nie robi drastycznej różnicy, to z dwojga złego brałbym silkę. O ile projekt dopuszcza takie obciążenie. Bo jak jeszcze nie ma projektu - to nie wiadomo, co będzie dostępne i wróżenie z fusów.

----------


## Pszemopszczola

z dwojga złego? co masz na myśli?

----------


## Kaizen

> z dwojga złego? co masz na myśli?


Masz w sygnaturce link do wyjaśnienia.

----------


## miloszenko

> Stoję przed wyborem i wg mnie alternatywa jest jedna albo porotherm albo Silka. Byłem straszony ceną Silki ale z tego co zdążyłem sprawdzić jest ona tańsza od porothermu, chyba, że się mylę. 
> Czy potwierdzicie, że ściany nośne można zbudować z Silki o grubości 15cm, ewentualnie 18cm, gdzie porotherm to już 25cm? Z tym, że ilość szt. Silki na m2 jest zawsze większa niż porothermu 25....


Ten wybór to do już posiadanego projektu?

Jeśli tak to zwracam uwagę, iż pod silka 18 projekt może wymagać adaptacji konstruktora - do zweryfikowania z kierownikiem budowy.

----------


## donvitobandito

Fajnie opisałeś odnośnie BK w swojej stopce. Myślę podobnie, że materiały powinny być do siebie odpiwiednio dobrane, bo nasz dom jest tak "mocny" jak jego najsłabszy element.

Ja stosując Porothermu (moi murarze od 25lat właściwie tylko na ceramice robią, dlatego padało na niego), wybrałem stropodachy Teriva, tynki CW, posadzki betonowe itp. Chciełem by było to spójne.

Tak jak piszesz bez sensu lekki strop do silki, podobnie jak tynki CW do betonu komórkowego i nawet silkatu, bez sensu dachówka na 100 lat do drewna co rozleci się po 40 itp.

Gdybym kiedyś jeszcze raz się budował raczej zdecydowałbym się na dom w żelbetowej konstrukcji wypełniony ytongiem 24cm + ocieplenie. 

Ale człowiek na błędach się uczy  :wink:

----------


## nankatsu

> Gdybym kiedyś jeszcze raz się budował raczej zdecydowałbym się na dom w żelbetowej konstrukcji wypełniony ytongiem 24cm + ocieplenie.  Ale człowiek na błędach się uczy


Hmm możesz rozwinąć temat? Czemu wybrana przez ciebie technologia to niby błąd? Moim zdaniem jak najbardziej poprawnie  :smile:  Żelbetowa konstrukcja z betonem komórkowym 24 cm, czyli słabym akustycznie, moim zdaniem nie da dobrych parametrów akustycznych, a to jest kluczowe w domu jednorodzinnym. Pod tym względem Porotherm - jako materiał dużo cięższy - będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Pod tym względem Porotherm - jako materiał dużo cięższy - będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem.


Porotherm ma jakieś 800kg/m3, BK najczęściej 500-600kg/m3, beton 2400kg/m3.
Mieszkałem w bloku (IMO parametry akustyczne w bloku są znacznie ważniejsze, niż w domu jednorodzinnym) z porothermu (czy innej dziurawej ceramiki) i z żelbetu. Nie ma porównania. Porotherm rezonuje i słyszałem muzykę sąsiada mieszkającego dwa piętra niżej. W żelbecie za ścianą/stropem słychać tylko dźwięki uderzeniowe a dalsi sąsiedzi muszą kuć.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Hmm możesz rozwinąć temat? Czemu wybrana przez ciebie technologia to niby błąd? Moim zdaniem jak najbardziej poprawnie  Żelbetowa konstrukcja z betonem komórkowym 24 cm, czyli słabym akustycznie, moim zdaniem nie da dobrych parametrów akustycznych, a to jest kluczowe w domu jednorodzinnym. Pod tym względem Porotherm - jako materiał dużo cięższy - będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem.


To jest niewątpliwy plus Porothermu w stosunku do betonu komórkowego. Buduję, się obecnie w mieście, ale spokojnej ulicy, więc na akustyce mi nie zależało. 
Bardziej chodziło mi o to, że żelbetonowa konstrukcja stanowiłaby taką ramę nośna całego budynku, a srodek nie miałby znaczenia jako konstrukcja nośna, do której to beton komórkowy się w mojej ocenie się nie nadaje. 
Plusy ma w postaci dobrej termoizolacyjności oraz łatwości montażu, a to też jednak ma znaczenie.

----------


## miloszenko

> To jest niewątpliwy plus Porothermu w stosunku do betonu komórkowego. Buduję, się obecnie w mieście, ale spokojnej ulicy, więc na akustyce mi nie zależało. 
> Bardziej chodziło mi o to, że żelbetonowa konstrukcja stanowiłaby taką ramę nośna całego budynku, a srodek nie miałby znaczenia jako konstrukcja nośna, do której to beton komórkowy się w mojej ocenie się nie nadaje. 
> Plusy ma w postaci dobrej termoizolacyjności oraz łatwości montażu, a to też jednak ma znaczenie.


Tylko pamiętaj o parametrach akustycznych okien i drzwi, może lepiej sprawdź wcześniej czy  jakakolwiek ściana da gorszy parametr od okna, bo potem i tak za cicho nie będzie.

----------


## dawid blasiak

> To jest niewątpliwy plus Porothermu w stosunku do betonu komórkowego. Buduję, się obecnie w mieście, ale spokojnej ulicy, więc na akustyce mi nie zależało. 
> Bardziej chodziło mi o to, że żelbetonowa konstrukcja stanowiłaby taką ramę nośna całego budynku, a srodek nie miałby znaczenia jako konstrukcja nośna, do której to beton komórkowy się w mojej ocenie się nie nadaje. 
> Plusy ma w postaci dobrej termoizolacyjności oraz łatwości montażu, a to też jednak ma znaczenie.


To czemu od razu nie zrobić całych żelbetowych ścian, wyszłyby wtedy zapewne koło 15 cm grubości ( jeżeli parterówka to i 12 cm ). Więc 9 cm mniej niż typowy BK. Cieńszą ścianę możesz lepiej ocieplić i uzyskać zbliżony a zapewne nawet lepszy współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej przy podobnej grubości. No i bez wątpienia łatwiej jest coś powiesić na ścianie z normalnego betonu niż z BK. A pojemność cieplną masz wtedy najlepszą na rynku. Nie bez znaczenia jest tutaj wspomniana izolacja akustyczna, w przypadku pełnego betonu też najlepsza ( największa gęstość )  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kaizen

> Cieńszą ścianę możesz lepiej ocieplić i uzyskać zbliżony a zapewne nawet lepszy współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej przy podobnej grubości.


Żeby to odizolować od gruntu, to potrzebujesz płyty fundamentowej z porządnym ociepleniem pod nią. Żeby w okolicach otworów okiennych i drzwiowych też będą duże mostki jak nie zamontujesz stolarki w warstwie ocieplenia.
Żelbet ma lambdę 1,7 - silka 0,9-1,0. Więc porównanie z BK ze stopki wypadnie dla żelbetu gorzej, niż wypadło dla silki. Żeby przy żelbecie uzyskać U podobne do BK+20cm eps trzeba dać ze 26cm EPS (tak orientacyjnie - nie liczyłem dokładnie). To nietypowe, a więc kosztowne rozwiązanie - drogie kołki, droga robocizna wiercenia w betonie). Przy 20cm często rezygnuje się z kołkowania. Przy grubszym bym się nie odważył.a to nie tylko koszt, ale też pogorszenie U i ryzyko biedronki na elewacji

----------


## dawid blasiak

> Żeby to odizolować od gruntu, to potrzebujesz płyty fundamentowej z porządnym ociepleniem pod nią. Żeby w okolicach otworów okiennych i drzwiowych też będą duże mostki jak nie zamontujesz stolarki w warstwie ocieplenia.
> Żelbet ma lambdę 1,7 - silka 0,9-1,0. Więc porównanie z BK ze stopki wypadnie dla żelbetu gorzej, niż wypadło dla silki. Żeby przy żelbecie uzyskać U podobne do BK+20cm eps trzeba dać ze 26cm EPS (tak orientacyjnie - nie liczyłem dokładnie). To nietypowe, a więc kosztowne rozwiązanie - drogie kołki, droga robocizna wiercenia w betonie). Przy 20cm często rezygnuje się z kołkowania. Przy grubszym bym się nie odważył.a to nie tylko koszt, ale też pogorszenie U i ryzyko biedronki na elewacji


Zgadza się i takie coś działa, mam dom z betonu.
Mam płytę na 36 cm styroduru, okna wiszą na konsolach,( trafne spostrzeżenia) co do grubości styropianu to nie wiem ja zamawiałem w fabryce 40 cm grubości i przy całym domu z dostawą wyszło porównywalnie. Co do kołkowania ja nie mam kołkowanego a wisi u mnie 40 cm i nie odpada. Powiem więcej moim zdaniem im grubsze styro tym bardziej nie trzeba kołkować, bo stoi tak jakby na sobie( mur obok muru). Na marginesie  jestem przeciwnikiem kołkowania.
Moja sugestia odnosi się do tematu gdzie kolega zastanawia się nad konstrukcją z żelbetu wypełnioną BK. Moim zdaniem całość z żelbetu nie było tak trudno wykonać jak się wydawało  :smile:

----------


## Pytajnick

> To czemu od razu nie zrobić całych żelbetowych ścian, wyszłyby wtedy zapewne koło 15 cm grubości ( jeżeli parterówka to i 12 cm ). Więc 9 cm mniej niż typowy BK. Cieńszą ścianę możesz lepiej ocieplić i uzyskać zbliżony a zapewne nawet lepszy współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej przy podobnej grubości. No i bez wątpienia łatwiej jest coś powiesić na ścianie z normalnego betonu niż z BK. A pojemność cieplną masz wtedy najlepszą na rynku. Nie bez znaczenia jest tutaj wspomniana izolacja akustyczna, w przypadku pełnego betonu też najlepsza ( największa gęstość ) 
> Pozdrawiam


Taa... żelbet, zbrojenie ...i tu niby  łatwiej zrobić dziurę niż w BK ? Albo inaczej... jaka trudność jest powiesić cokolwiek na ścianie z BK? Jeszcze napiszcie, że w porothermie lepiej się cokolwiek wiesza niż w BK  :smile: 
Współczynnik przenikania ciepła mojej sciany z ytonga 24cm +18cm styro 0,031 to 0,12 W/(m2 K) Ile trzeba by było na betonie tego styro by podobne parametry mieć ? 
Izolacja akustyczna - temat mogę zrozumieć jak ktoś mieszka "na środku skrzyżowania" ale jeśli nie, to jak zwrócił uwagę miloszenko ,hałas z okien "zabije"  :wink: 
Pojemność cieplna...raz zaleta raz wada. Jak nałapiemy ciepła przy takich temperaturach jak teraz, to bez klimy go nie wypędzimy. Mam ściany z pełnej cegły w mieszkaniu i wiem jak to wygląda w porównaniu np ze szkieleciakiem, gdzie zimniejsza nocka sprawę załatwia przy otwarciu okien. U mnie to nic  lub niewiele daje.

----------


## miloszenko

> Taa... żelbet, zbrojenie ...i tu niby  łatwiej zrobić dziurę niż w BK ? Albo inaczej... jaka trudność jest powiesić cokolwiek na ścianie z BK? Jeszcze napiszcie, że w porothermie lepiej się cokolwiek wiesza niż w BK 
> Współczynnik przenikania ciepła mojej sciany z ytonga 24cm +18cm styro 0,031 to 0,12 W/(m2 K) Ile trzeba by było na betonie tego styro by podobne parametry mieć ? 
> Izolacja akustyczna - temat mogę zrozumieć jak ktoś mieszka "na środku skrzyżowania" ale jeśli nie, to jak zwrócił uwagę miloszenko ,hałas z okien "zabije" 
> Pojemność cieplna...raz zaleta raz wada. Jak nałapiemy ciepła przy takich temperaturach jak teraz, to bez klimy go nie wypędzimy. Mam ściany z pełnej cegły w mieszkaniu i wiem jak to wygląda w porównaniu np ze szkieleciakiem, gdzie zimniejsza nocka sprawę załatwia przy otwarciu okien. U mnie to nic  lub niewiele daje.


Przy obecnych cenach na materiał na ściany należy się poważnie zastanowić czy nie zrobić całości w żelbecie. Kwestia ile majster policzy za szalunek. Stali będzie max. 10 kg/m2, beton b25 15 cm. Czasowo wyjdzie na to samo - szalunki i zbrojenie dla małego domu 65 m2 na parterze to 2 dni, poddasze podobnie.

----------


## donvitobandito

Na 100% w moim wypadku dom cały z betonu wyszedłby nieporównywalnie drożej. Dodatkowo beton ma swoje poważne wady m.in. promieniotwórczość.

Jest nawet filmik z takiej budowy na YouTube. Elektrykę, hydraulikę, klimatyzację i co tam jeszcze kto sobie wymyśli należałoby zrobić już na etapie szalunków.  Projekt musiałby być doskonale przemyślany. Wykonanie doskonałe. Ekipa zatem musiałaby być najwyższych lotów. A w przypadku domków jednorodzinnych ciężko o taką  :wink:

----------


## dawid blasiak

> Na 100% w moim wypadku dom cały z betonu wyszedłby nieporównywalnie drożej. Dodatkowo beton ma swoje poważne wady m.in. promieniotwórczość.
> 
> Jest nawet filmik z takiej budowy na YouTube. Elektrykę, hydraulikę, klimatyzację i co tam jeszcze kto sobie wymyśli należałoby zrobić już na etapie szalunków.  Projekt musiałby być doskonale przemyślany. Wykonanie doskonałe. Ekipa zatem musiałaby być najwyższych lotów. A w przypadku domków jednorodzinnych ciężko o taką


Właśnie wszystko zależy od: warunków gruntowych, warunków zabudowy, warunków i możliwości inwestora.
U mnie była najpierw koncepcja, i przyjęte założenia, później dopiero projekt i optymalizacja projektu pod możliwości wykonawcze i finansowe. 
Jaka promieniotwórczość ? 12 mln polaków mieszka w betonie i nikt nie świeci.
Na etapie projektu zostało przewidziane wszystko łącznie z lampką nocą, w trakcie budowy zlikwidowałem 2 niepotrzebne gniazdka, łazienka została dopasowana do wielkości kafli żeby nie trzeba było ciąć z połówek. Może dla niektórych to wydaje się chore...ale da radę. Oczywiście wyszły rzeczy niespodziewane i nieplanowane jak to na każdej budowie, ale przy odrobinie pomysłowości dało się to obejść
Nie mam problemów wiercić w betonie, a ściany mam w granicach B50 dla dobrej młotowiertarki z casto za 250 zł to nie problem, a spróbuj w BK zamontować schody wspornikowe  :smile: 
Na marginesie ja nie mam domu wylewanego w szalunku ( choć następny tak bym robił ) wylewałem płyty betonowe i z nich stawiałem swój bunkierek

Nie nie Panowie to nie ma co dyskutować co jest lepsze bo takie tematy już były, zaproponowałem jak pisałem w temacie odnośnie konstrukcji z żelbetu i wypełnienia BK

----------


## Pytajnick

Budowałem domy w Austrii i południowych Niemczech w układzie piwnice ściany żelbetowe, parter/piętro silka lub BK w zależności od lokalizacji (akustyka właśnie decydowała) Szalunki mieliśmy systemowe, spinane, w środku przed zalaniem wstawialiśmy okna i drzwi. Kiedyś właściciel stwierdził, że może zatrudnić tańszych wykonawców z Bałkanów. Wystarczyły trzy reklamacje przy odbiorze i szybko zdanie zmienił. Tam wystarcza przesunięcie okna  czy drzwi o centymetry a inwestor żąda dużych zwrotów kasy. I teraz pytanie - ilu ludzi  w PL zrobi ściany,otwory okienne /drzwiowe w odpowiedni sposób i za jaką cenę ? Swego czasu rozważałem budowę domu z prefabrykatów ale ich jakość daleka była od tego co napisane w folderach a przecież to robi fabryka, która tylko tym się zajmuje.
Zresztą..wystarczy zobaczyć jak na większości budów są wylewane wieńce, trzpienie itp
Większą pewność dają styropianowe "klocki lego" zalewane betonem ale na pewno nie zrobisz tego tak szybko jak murowanie bloczkami.

Schody wspornikowe? Żaden problem w BK 24cm  :smile:

----------


## dawid blasiak

> Przy obecnych cenach na materiał na ściany należy się poważnie zastanowić czy nie zrobić całości w żelbecie. Kwestia ile majster policzy za szalunek. Stali będzie max. 10 kg/m2, beton b25 15 cm. Czasowo wyjdzie na to samo - szalunki i zbrojenie dla małego domu 65 m2 na parterze to 2 dni, poddasze podobnie.


Nie wiem jak teraz, ale rok temu liczyłem to m2 ściany żelbetowej na gotowo wychodził podobnie jak m2 BK600 bez wmurowania. Niestety ja obserwuję straszny opór i strach ludzi przed betonem. Zarówno wśród ekip jak i inwestorów. Ludzie nie rozumieją tego materiału. Choć się nie dziwię jak spotykam się z opinią: Panie po co wibrować'

----------


## kryzys

A po kiego grzyba wy tak kombinujecie z tym betonem ? technologia stara jak świat ,mój kolega w 2000 roku stawiał z betonu czyli klocki lego ze styropianu zalewane betonem z tym że wtedy normą było 5cm na zewnątrz i 5 wewnątrz a teraz nawet 30cm na zewnątrz i 5 wewnątrz , budował sam z żoną przy pomocy betoniarki , robotę nazwał jako łatwą i przyjemną no i ekipy murarskiej nie potrzebował .

----------


## miloszenko

> A po kiego grzyba wy tak kombinujecie z tym betonem ? technologia stara jak świat ,mój kolega w 2000 roku stawiał z betonu czyli klocki lego ze styropianu zalewane betonem z tym że wtedy normą było 5cm na zewnątrz i 5 wewnątrz a teraz nawet 30cm na zewnątrz i 5 wewnątrz , budował sam z żoną przy pomocy betoniarki , robotę nazwał jako łatwą i przyjemną no i ekipy murarskiej nie potrzebował .


Izodom 2000. Kwestia przeliczenia kosztów. Przy własnej robociźnie wyjdzie sporo taniej, a nawet szybciej - mamy ocieplenie gotowe.

----------


## Kaizen

> Izodom 2000. Kwestia przeliczenia kosztów. Przy własnej robociźnie wyjdzie sporo taniej, a nawet szybciej - mamy ocieplenie gotowe.


Nie jest tak różowo, jakby się wydawało po przeczytaniu tekstów marketingowych. Warto poczytać dzienniki - np. Elektrycznie sympatycznie

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie jest tak różowo, jakby się wydawało po przeczytaniu tekstów marketingowych. Warto poczytać dzienniki - np. Elektrycznie sympatycznie


Murowałem z Izodomu, z Ytonga, Silki. Izodom samemu wyjdzie taniej, ale trzeba te kilka dni w 2 osoby poświęcić.

i wyszło w 2015 roku 170 zł brutto za ścianę Izodom 5 - 15 - 5 i doklejony styropian 15 cm od zewnątrz. Robota własna. 

Biorąc ekipy wyjdzie min. 300 zł.

----------


## Kaizen

> Murowałem z Izodomu, z Ytonga, Silki. Izodom samemu wyjdzie taniej, ale trzeba te kilka dni w 2 osoby poświęcić.


Nawt cytujesz linka, gdzie trzy osoby w ładnych kilka tygodni nie skończyły ścian.

----------


## agb

> Nie wiem jak teraz, ale rok temu liczyłem to m2 ściany żelbetowej na gotowo wychodził podobnie jak m2 BK600 bez wmurowania. Niestety ja obserwuję straszny opór i strach ludzi przed betonem. Zarówno wśród ekip jak i inwestorów. Ludzie nie rozumieją tego materiału. Choć się nie dziwię jak spotykam się z opinią: Panie po co wibrować'


U mnie ekipa zapytana o koszt żelbetu powiedziała, że byłaby taka sama jak ścian z silki. Z tym, że w czasie gdy stawiałem ściany cena i dostępność betonu była nieporównywalnie lepsza. Drożej by wyszły szalunki, ale suma summarum koszt m2 byłby podobny. Dlatego budując jeszcze raz bardzo poważnie bym się zastanowił nad całością z żelbetu. Do tego min 25cm styropianu bez kołkowania. Nie rozumiem argumentu, że 20cm można nie kołkować, a 25 już koniecznie tak.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie rozumiem argumentu, że 20cm można nie kołkować, a 25 już koniecznie tak.


Ja też nie. Przecież to nie ciężar płyt decyduje o ich ew. odspojeniu, tylko podciśnienie i siła ssąca na zawietrznej

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja też nie. Przecież to nie ciężar płyt decyduje o ich ew. odspojeniu, tylko podciśnienie i siła ssąca na zawietrznej


I dźwignia, z jaką te siły + ciężar kleju, siatki i tynku przenoszą się na spoinę. A im grubszy styropian tym dźwignia dłuższa i siła większa.

----------


## fotohobby

Jesli ssania sila dziala prostopadle do sciany ?
Masz moze rozrysowane wektory sil dzialajacych na scianę ?


Jakos nie slyszalem o elewacji, ktora pod wpływem własnego ciężaru (a on odpowiedzialny jest za powstanie dźwigni) odpadła od sciany.
Z reguły dzieje się to pod wpływem porywów wiatru.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jesli ssania sila dziala prostopadle do sciany ?
> Masz moze rozrysowane wektory sil dzialajacych na scianę ?
> 
> 
> Jakos nie slyszalem o elewacji, ktora pod wpływem własnego ciężaru (a on odpowiedzialny jest za powstanie dźwigni) odpadła od sciany.


Jeśli działa prostopadle do jednej ściany, to dla prostopadłej ściany działa równolegle. Dlatego naroża są najbardziej narażone na uszkodzenia i często zaleca się kołkowanie w tych miejscach nawet, gdy gdzie indziej nie kołkuje się. W rogach wiatr potrafi nieźle zakręcić siłami w różnych kierunkach.
To, że klej daje radę z poszczególnymi siłami nie znaczy, że da radę ich wypadkowej.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jeśli działa prostopadle do jednej ściany, to dla prostopadłej ściany działa równolegle.
> .


Dla prostopadlej ssanie nie wystepuje  za wyjatkiem  naroznikow, gdzie wiatr mocno kreci.
I przy 25cm styropianu to wlasnie narozniki bym zakolkowal, co nie powinno jakoś specjalnie podnieśc kosztow.
A zatyczki eliminują efekt biedronki.
Na scianach klej na grzebień, albo dodatkowe dwa warkocze pianki PU

----------


## agb

Można oczywiście tworzyć teorie, wszakże kaizen się wręcz specjalizuje, albo po prostu uciąć temat pokazując przykład elewacji 25cm bez kołkowania, która odpadła. Chętnie zobaczę  :wink:

----------


## kryzys

Izodom z gigabloków i nic nie trzeba kołkować bo wszystko w jednym już jest i wasze wektory możecie kierować na inne cele . :big lol:

----------

